# Old hockey stuff can sell for millions if it's a slice of Canadiana



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

As the old expression goes..'thar is gold in dem dar hills"..the same can be now said for old hockey memorabilia and
oddities where museums with lots of cash to spend are eager to snap up.

Just find some old piece of carved wood, and slap some old varnish on it, bash around a few pucks with it so it looks used,
run it through some farmyard dirt and voila..you too can create a masterpiece that some national museum is eager to snap
up!
How many remember "Voice of Fire"..the 1.8 million dollar painting with red and blue stripes that anyone handy with a roller
and two cans of paint could do?

http://ottawacitizen.com/entertainm...um-pays-300000-for-worlds-oldest-hockey-stick

This stick is claimed to be between 1835 and 1838. He offered an old retiring barber $1000 for the stick that was given to him.
Had the retiring barber approached the National Museum of History..he could have now been a 'WEALTHY BARBER"!



> He had no idea of its potential value. When his wife asked him what he thought the stick might be worth, Presley replied that in 10 or 15 years, “maybe it would be a $10,000 object.”
> 
> That was before he knew how old it was. Now, he says, “Honestly, it’s a priceless object. There really isn’t a finer slice of Canadiana than this stick.”





> O’Neill believes *the museum got a good deal.* “Three hundred thousand dollars is a reasonable price for such an important artefact,” he said. “Frankly, Mark’s done very well and the museum’s done very well on behalf of Canadians.



Now after giving your head a shake after learning how federal tax dollars are spent....there are some objects in Hockeydom that
could be considered important based on when and where that object was used. 

Paul Henderson's jersey from the epic 1972 game of the Canada-USSR series is one that deserves some recognition of what
we are in the sport of hockey. It was sold for over a million dollars. That jersey and our Canadian team that achieved victory
is part of our history.
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl...ey-sells-for-record-1-2m-auctioneer-1.1191588

another hockey stick from the 1830s sold for 2.2 million on Ebay.



> Sharpe confirmed that his stick sold at auction for $2.2 million, but said it stayed in his possession and was donated to the Hockey Hall of Fame at the current owner's wishes


.
http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5185291-historic-hockey-stick-awed-nhl-legends/

Now CMF readers, I am a carver, and if you really want to make some money for your retirement, why not commission me to
carve you an old looking hockey stick from a piece of maple?
I can do it easily, as it definitely doesn't tax my skills compared to carving birds and fish that I'm used to.

For a $1000 a piece, you too can have a piece of "Canadiana". 
Just take it out afterwards and whack a few pucks with it..not too hard now!, rub it in some dirt so the old varnish is scratched up a bit, dump your vacumn cleaner dust on it and put it away in your attic for 10 years....then take it out and put it on eBay....ask $100K for it and some collector of sports memorabilia will make you an offer.

Better than letting your $1000 just rot away in the bank....what do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You will have to go out and salvage a curved root from an old stump fence to make a stick that will pass dendrochronology and radiocarbon tests.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> You will have to go out and salvage a curved root from an old stump fence to make a stick *that will pass dendrochronology and radiocarbon tests.*


Yes, I am aware of that. It would have to be a 200 year old tree stump..if there is still any around. 

Wasn't thinking of the carbon dating tests...darn!..another easy way for me to make some money foiled again! :biggrin:

However, it seems that these museums out there will buy anything with taxpayer dollars..so there may be hope yet.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

carverman said:


> How many remember "Voice of Fire"..the 1.8 million dollar painting with red and blue stripes that anyone handy with a roller
> and two cans of paint could do?
> 
> [


Ever seen this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhein_II

I'm a photographer and it makes me gag that this thing sold for over $4 million when you've got a creative genius like Freeman Patterson living in relative obscurity.
http://www.freemanpatterson.com/giclee_prints.htm


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gosh, Canadiana is cheap, if it was Americana it would be in millions, Babe Ruth bat sold for over 1M, and his shirt for 4M.

Indexxx, yes I saw the story about this picture few years ago, beyond ridiculous.

Not sure how I feel about taxpayers money being spend on the stick, but at the end of the day it's a drop in the bucket and part of history, they waste more money on lunches so what a heck.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> 1. I am a carver...
> 2. why not commission me to carve you an old looking hockey stick from a piece of maple? For a $1000 a piece, you too can have a piece of "Canadiana"


*1.* The username makes perfect sense. Having seen some of your collection, you're quite the artist!
*2.* Email me the special discount, as I won't be requesting dendro-archaeology/chronology analyses.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* The username makes perfect sense. Having seen some of your collection, you're quite the artist!
> *2.* Email me the special discount, as I won't be requesting dendro-archaeology/chronology analyses.


Now I'm being asked for a discount? This would be an original work of art, signed, no two the same.
That price I mentioned included the discount.:biggrin: 

Is it fair to ask for a discount when you can get possibly hundreds of thousands for my work in a few years, after I'm gone? 
Van Gough, a genius who spent time in a mental asylum, painted to past the time and never offered discounts on his work,
The starry night"...something that was considered the work of a "madman" at the time..... is now is priceless works of art.



> It is impossible to place a value on such a famous and treasured work of art, though other works by Van Gogh have sold for more than 80 million dollars at auction.* As arguably Van Gogh's most famous work of art, it is safe to estimate the value of Starry Night at well over 100 million dollars.*



Now don't make me go crackers and cut off my ear...LOL! 
I can offer replicas of this hockey stick made out of plywood for for a discount perhaps..I will have to think about it...or maybe just sign a beat up old stick that the kids are using at the local outside hockery rinks.. and you can keep it for...lets say 150 years, it might become a Canadian relic as well?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

_This stick is claimed to be between 1835 and 1838. He offered an old retiring barber $1000 for the stick that was given to him.
Had the retiring barber approached the National Museum of History..he could have now been a 'WEALTHY BARBER"!_

When he bought it for $1000 he was taking a gamble, because it had no provenance, other than local legend and hearsay. If you read the complete article you would find he and outside experts have since spent considerable time and effort to prove that it is the oldest known surviving hockey stick. That's what makes it valuable.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What I find quite sad, is older athletes selling their world championship rings and other personal memorabilia to support themselves.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> What I find quite sad, is older athletes selling their world championship rings and other personal memorabilia to support themselves.


This is the sad reality unfortunately. The money they make while in their heyday is gone and if they were not careful and invested wisely for their retirement years..many end up broke and die virtually ...."penniless"..

....maybe that should be updated to "Looneyless" these days with the shriinking dollar value?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> _This stick is claimed to be between 1835 and 1838. He offered an old retiring barber $1000 for the stick that was given to him.
> Had the retiring barber approached the National Museum of History..he could have now been a 'WEALTHY BARBER"!_
> 
> When he bought it for $1000 he was taking a gamble, because it had no provenance, other than local legend and hearsay. If you read the complete article you would find he and outside experts have since spent considerable time and effort to prove that it is the oldest known surviving hockey stick. That's what makes it valuable.


Prove-shmove...it's just an old hockey stick from NB. There are probably many settler or "Indian" artifacts (er sorry...today it's "First Nations" to be PC), out there in attics waiting to be discovered. 
Old sleighs, snowshoes, etc....

All this proves is that if someone is willing to acquire old relics at a price beyond what is considered reasonable,
because these maybe considered a part of Canadiana history, they will pay anything to acquire it to place in their multi million dollar museums funded by the taxpayers.

It's similar to the civil war relics in the US...they are NOT supposed to (as instructed) to remove these items from
the battlefields, but if someone finds a "piece of the battle", while walking the battlefields and takes it home, it can fetch a "kings ransom" depending on where it was found , if authenticated to be from that period.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

For any hockey buffs, there is a movie on Netflix about Chris Nilan, the revered Montreal Canadian enforcer.

He was in the NHL for 13 years, and it is a terrific story about how he got there, and an inside look at what enforcers do.

Many others are in the movie........Dave Semenko, Marty McSorley, Tony Twist..........very interesting look at what goes on inside professional hockey.

After watching it...........I am further convinced that fighting should be banned from hockey.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My father in law had an old hockey stick, that he showed me out on the farm.

One piece hand carved stick..........but I don't think it dated as old as these museum pieces..........maybe 1930s or 1940s.

We went to visit an old bachelor friend of his who lived in a farmhouse on the corner. 

Inside the house was like walking into the set of Happy Days. Everything was from the 1950s.

Father in law told me the guy had a huge stash of old hockey cards and stuff upstairs, and he went up to get some stuff to show me.

He brought down old tractor books.............LOL.

I never saw the hockey stuff..........but the father in law did show me inside the barn, where the guy had an original old pickup truck from the 1930s.

He had driven it home from the dealership and rarely drove it anywhere.

It was still in like new condition.

When he passed away, his nieces and nephews sold a lot of stuff to museums.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> We went to visit an old bachelor friend of his who lived in a farmhouse on the corner.
> 
> Inside the house was like walking into the set of Happy Days. Everything was from the 1950s.
> 
> He brought down old tractor books.............LOL.


I once knew a guy that was a avid John Deere tractor collector. He worked for Ont Hydro at the time and had a farm. Had quite a 5-6 models that he was proud of..every one could be started and he would run them 
for a while, then put them away in a big machinery shed on his farm. 
Don't know if he is still around today.




> I never saw the hockey stuff..........but the father in law did show me inside the barn, where the guy had an original old pickup truck from the 1930s.
> He had driven it home from the dealership and rarely drove it anywhere.
> It was still in like new condition.


Some of these old pre WWII trucks are worth a LOT to collectors out there today, especially if they don't need too much restoration besides cleaning out the pigeon poop on them. 
I prefer the '50s T-birds and Corvettes..those are quite rare and worth a fortune today.

I used to watch the Barrett-Jackson car auctions out of Scottsdale or Vegas a couple years ago...it's amazing what some Americans will pay for the older muscle cars, or even English cars (Jags etc), from that period. In spite of the US gov't owing Trillions, there still seems to be lots of people out there (the wealthy segment), that collect and sell these cars. Jay Leno is one of them.
http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...-ron-pratte-barrett-jackson-auction/20107395/

However, just like anything man made or otherwise, on this earth..in the end, you have to leave it all behind,
or others to enjoy. :biggrin:

Me? My tastes are simple..
now IF Les Paul had willed one of his guitars to me....I could play it...no maybe not..I would sell it on
Ebay for a few hundred thousand or maybe even a million these days.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Now I'm being asked for a discount? This would be an original work of art, signed, no two the same.
> That price I mentioned included the discount.:biggrin:


 ... you didn't know that stocks investors/traders drive hard-bargins? especially the very good ones ... :biggrin: 




> *sags:* What I find quite sad, is older athletes selling their world championship rings and other personal memorabilia to support themselves.


 ... better to do this than someone else gets rich like, 



> *sags:_(post #13)* ... When he passed away, his nieces and nephews sold a lot of stuff to museums.


 ... worst are the unfilial ones.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

That's right *Beav,* there is a thing called 'value' antique/retro./vintage collectors, too! 
If you don't ask, you don't get. :wink:

'Prove-shmove.' :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> That's right *Beav,* there is a thing called 'value' antique/retro./vintage collectors, too!
> If you don't ask, you don't get. :wink:
> 
> 'Prove-shmove.'


Sorry but I cannot offer any further discounts to my CMF friends. The Canadian dollar is sinking like a stone, you can peg it to the falliing world price of oil. 

We is artistes...and we are worth every penny...er..nickel... er loonie?..Canadian rasbuckniks? 

Every one of my carvings carries an authenticity card signed by ..my Chinese friends, who I subcontract to do the actual carving these days. They can make just about any item that will (almost) pass the toughest museum scrutiny.:highly_amused:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ...
> 
> *Every one of my carvings carries an authenticity card signed by ..my Chinese friends*, who I subcontract to do the actual carving these days. They can make just about any item that will (almost) pass the toughest museum scrutiny.:highly_amused:


 ... I didn't know the stamp "Made in China" can prove the authenticity of the artist.... how clever! And especially the subcontracting part ... and by chance, do you own DOL stocks? :biggrin: 



> Sorry but I cannot offer any further discounts to my CMF friends. The Canadian dollar is sinking like a stone, you can peg it to the falliing world price of oil.
> 
> We is artistes...and *we are worth every penny*...er..nickel... er loonie?..Canadian rasbuckniks?


... okay, you''re right about further discounts but how about buy 1-get 1 free for Toronto.gal? The free one for me would be priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I didn't know the stamp "Made in China" can prove the authenticity of the artist.... how clever! And especially the subcontracting part ... and by chance, do you own DOL stocks? :biggrin:


No, missed out on those..coulda/wouda/shouda..but I didn't..who would have thought that in 1992 when I was still a young buck..
that this chain would get so big. About 10 years later....


> In November 2004, 80 percent of the chain was sold for $850 million US, to a private equity fund





> ... okay, you''re right about further discounts but how about buy 1-get 1 free for Toronto.gal? The free one for me would be priceless. :biggrin:


Sorry nice try..no twofers either. I have to pay my Chinese carvers decent wages to produce these sticks to my exacting
specifications...Canadiana doesn't come cheap these days! :greedy_dollars:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ...
> 
> Sorry nice try..no twofers either. I have to *pay my Chinese carvers decent wages to produce these sticks *to my exacting
> specifications...Canadiana doesn't come cheap these days! *:greedy_dollars:*


 ...hmmm... as a shrewd businessperson, how can you have greedy dollars and pay decent wages at the same time? Or maybe we need to re-define decent wages here ... :biggrin:


----------

